# Nurburgring 2 - 4 August. (Now updated with few pics)



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi all,
I'll be at Nurburgring from 2nd to 4th of August with my TT.
I'm going to do some laps with my TT and I have rented a Scirocco Cup+ for some laps too  
Anybody is planning to visit Nurburgring same dates that I?

I will be at the famous Am tiergarten hotel, owned by Sabine Schmitz family.










Day 1: Alicante - Barcelona - Limas (Lyon - France)
Day 2: Limas - Luxembourg - Nurburgring
Day 3: Nurburgring
Day 4: Nurburgring - Bern - Barcelona
Day 5: Barcelona - Alicante

I hope to see some of you there 8)

Best regards


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

enjoy mate,,,,,,, sabina :-* :-* mmmmm
i know the road from Alicante up to Perpignon quite well,, lovely drive ( main road )
1800k,, are you doing that in one or are you taking a leisurely two days ?


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi mate,
From Alicante lo Limas (France) just in one day with two drivers, 1.123 motorway kms.

Three days left!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

JorgeTTCQ said:


> Hi mate,
> From Alicante lo Limas (France) just in one day with two drivers, 1.123 motorway kms.
> 
> Three days left!


the french payage are very expensive,, beware


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I would love to go but work will not let me go.
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

workaholic


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

roddy said:


> workaholic


Gotta pay for new bits somehow.. :wink: 
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

understood mate


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi guys!
I'm going to start this amazing trip. I'll post pics from this late August. When I return from Nurburgring I'm going to start my holiday trip with my family.

Have a nice summer time!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

enjoy amigo 8) i have driven from the north of scotland ro gibralter in my TT many times and can tell youu it is an excellent car for long journeys,,, drive carefully


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Many thanks mate!

Cheers


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Have a great time, looking forward to the photos when you post them up, be sure to get some of Sabine.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Have fun, I shall be heading out on the 15th


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Have a god one


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Amazing trip!, Nurburgring is more than I expected. The athmosphere is unique, now I need to come back again.

Some quick TT pictures:














































After four laps with my TT, was time to test this:










And later... this one too:










Unfortunately, this Dutch guy has had a terrible crash just in front of me at the Adenau zone...










I think I have more than 400 pictures and lots of videos. TT was excellent, 4.000 kms without any problem going very fast on autobahn and circuit, what a great car!

Best regards,


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Looks like you had a great time

How much did the trip cost roughly?
Have been looking at taking my partner for his birthday!


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

k10mbd said:


> Looks like you had a great time
> 
> How much did the trip cost roughly?
> Have been looking at taking my partner for his birthday!


I've made 4.000 kms, with a fuel comsumption of 8.4 litres / 100 kms, 336 litres @ 1.65 €/l. Motorway's tolls in Spain, France and Switzerland was about 250 € more, plus hotels (hotel Am Tiergartern is 102 € per room per night including breakfast), meals and renting race cars.
From UK you don't have the same quantity of motorways tolls than I and less kilometres, so your trip is cheaper.

Best regards,


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

100e pn at the teirgartern,,,  ,, did that include a visit fron Sabine !! ??????? :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Glad you had a great time, photos are great, but where's the one of Sabine ?


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi guys,
Thanks for comments.
Sabine was in the hospital being operated on his knee, but she had the detail of leaving an autograph me in the room. 
Am Tiergarten hotel is a little bit expensive, but the location and the breakfast are excellent and the Pistenklause restaurant are amazing for petrolheads.

Cheers


----------



## ABT16 (Nov 21, 2011)

Wish i was there


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

I was up there at the weekend staying in the burgstube under the caste. Great weekend.

Here is a shot










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

8) 8) 









Karusell!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Amigo , your TT looks much nicer there than the BM 8)


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

I raise you this!!!


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi Rich,
Not my TT but looks good too


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Another one:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Did you try changing lanes in the banked section Jorge? :wink:


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi John,
I take this curve two times with my TT and more with rental race cars, and I think the best way to take it is inside. This photo is the first lap with my TT and my first lap on Nurburgring and the ESP was crazy!
When the curve is ended it is a bit dangerous...

Best regards


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

any picture from the drive up and back home


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

John-H said:


> Did you try changing lanes in the banked section Jorge? :wink:


The bank is about 30 degrees if my memory is correct and made from plate of concrete you don't want to exit mid way round without risking losing your sump or exhaust.

It was drummed into me to end at the 4th block of concrete, keep speed steady and stay in until the end.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Rich196 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Did you try changing lanes in the banked section Jorge? :wink:
> ...


Yes I was only joking - it looks a sharp edge and likely to give something a good scraping


----------

